# كيفية حساب كمية التصرف في حوض تجميع مياه الامطار بمعلومية معدل تساقط المطر السنوي



## المهندس المبدع2009 (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا مهندس مدني ,طُلب مني عمل دراسة لتوسعة حاجز مائي لحفظ مياه الامطار في احد الوديان.
و لعمل توسعة لبحيرة الحاجز يجب معرفة اقصى تصرف للمياه يمكن تجميعه في البحيرة اي حجم البحيرة, و لن يحصل ذلك الا بمعرفة معدل تساقط المطر السنوي .
- هل كلامي صحيح ؟؟؟
- و اذا كان صحيحا , فكيف يمكنني حساب اقصى تصرف بمعلومية معدل تساقط المطر السنوي؟؟
- نظرا لشحة البيانات المناخية عندنا ,هل توجد مواقع يمكنني من خلالها ايجاد معدل تساقط المطر السنوي في منطقة الدراسة؟؟
-انا من اليمن فهل هناك مواقع خاصة ستفيدني؟؟؟

ارجوا افادتي بما تعرفون ,,,,

و لكم جزيل الشكر ,,,,


----------



## eng.sajeda100 (3 فبراير 2015)

http://disc2.nascom.nasa.gov/Giovanni/tovas/TRMM_V7.3B42_daily.shtml


----------



## DIAA330 (4 مايو 2015)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو منكم اضافة كتاب [h=2]كيفية حساب كمية التصرف في حوض تجميع مياه الامطار بمعلومية معدل تساقط المطر السنوي[/h]


----------



## محمد الجفري (22 مايو 2015)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------

